# CBD (Cannabis) Oil for honeymoon phase type 1?



## Simon Workman (Aug 24, 2017)

Hdy guys. I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes just over a year ago. I've been on 2 x 500mg metformin and 1 x 30mg glicazide since day one and my dosage remains the same today. They say I will still have to go onto the insulin at some stage although it looks like my pancreas is still performing reasonably well for the time being.

Thing is I've been researching about the use of CBD oil for treatment with various diseases and illness and it seems to be beneficial in an awful lot of cases. Some people are saying they believe it may stop or at least slow down the destruction of the remaining healthy beta cells in the pancreas of type 1 sufferers. I was wondering if any of you guys had tried it or have any info on this? Seriously considering giving it a go.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 24, 2017)

Of course the largely non psychoactive CBD oil has the advantage that it doesn't have to be smoked hence avoiding any respiratory problems. Every site wants to know if it's the panacea of all ills as the plethora of reports and 'research' seem to suggest. I have to say some of it sounds very promising and it's definitely not snake oil. There are some promising reports out relating to diabetes and I'm sure you've read many of them Simon. Much is on countering side effects especially neuropathy pain rather than preserving pancreatic cell function and there's more on use by type 2's than type 1's (because of its effect on inflammation).
Trouble is getting reliable, tested, licensed stuff because your GP won't prescribe it.

If you're intent on using it during the 'honeymoon' period, be aware that it has been reported to induce nocturnal hypos in some people so monitor carefully.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 24, 2017)

I've never used cannabis of any sort (apart from passively smoking it from lots of houses/neighbours I walk past), and I've no plans to start tbh.

I'm very confused by your diagnosis though Simon - I have never heard of someone being given a Type 1 diagnosis and not immediately started on insulin. Was it LADA or similar that they diagnosed? Very surprised that you are on oral meds. I would have thought insulin would be essential.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 24, 2017)

The same as Mike with regard to no experience with cannabis and unable to understand how you are Type 1 but no insulin. I also thought that insulin was essential for Type 1 diabetes.


----------



## Simon Workman (Aug 24, 2017)

Yeah it's left me a bit baffled and frustrated too. Anyone I know personally who has type 1 were straight onto insulin but the doctors are pretty certain it's type 1 I have and they refer to this phase in experiencing as the honeymoon phase. I looked it all up and it is a thing it seems, just not terribly common. They told me at the start I'd do well to make a year on the tablets but a year has passed and my dosage hasn't even had to be increased. I have plenty of room to increase it too so it would seem it will last a decent bit longer yet.

Thanks for all the input folks! Much appreciated!


----------



## Amigo (Aug 24, 2017)

Simon Workman said:


> Yeah it's left me a bit baffled and frustrated too. Anyone I know personally who has type 1 were straight onto insulin but the doctors are pretty certain it's type 1 I have and they refer to this phase in experiencing as the honeymoon phase. I looked it all up and it is a thing it seems, just not terribly common. They told me at the start I'd do well to make a year on the tablets but a year has passed and my dosage hasn't even had to be increased. I have plenty of room to increase it too so it would seem it will last a decent bit longer yet.
> 
> Thanks for all the input folks! Much appreciated!



To be honest Simon, you're doing so well that I'd hold on any idea of using CBD oil at the moment. You don't want to pre-empt anything but your call. Best wishes, Amigo


----------



## Copepod (Aug 24, 2017)

Simon Workman said:


> Yeah it's left me a bit baffled and frustrated too. Anyone I know personally who has type 1 were straight onto insulin but the doctors are pretty certain it's type 1 I have and they refer to this phase in experiencing as the honeymoon phase. I looked it all up and it is a thing it seems, just not terribly common. They told me at the start I'd do well to make a year on the tablets but a year has passed and my dosage hasn't even had to be increased. I have plenty of room to increase it too so it would seem it will last a decent bit longer yet.
> 
> Thanks for all the input folks! Much appreciated!


Like others, I'm confused about your diagnosis with type 1 diabetes and over a year of treatment with tablets and no insulin. I'm sure you have considered the legal situation, but why add to employment problems of type 1 diabetes by risking a criminal record (for having more than a small amount for personal consumption)?


----------



## Robin (Aug 24, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Like others, I'm confused about your diagnosis with type 1 diabetes and over a year of treatment with tablets and no insulin. I'm sure you have considered the legal situation, but why add to employment problems of type 1 diabetes by risking a criminal record (for having more than a small amount for personal consumption)?


Er, they sell this in Holland and Barrett, it's not the same as the illegal stuff.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 24, 2017)

It's the CBD oil and doesn't have the psychoactive ingredient which gives the high. Yes Holland and Barrett sell it quite legally.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 24, 2017)

Robin said:


> Er, they sell this in Holland and Barrett, it's not the same as the illegal stuff.


I know CBD oil isn't illegal, but cannabis has been mentioned in this thread, so just wanted to mention the legal aspect of that. Sorry if I wasn't clear enough.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 25, 2017)

Yuck, I hates the smell, if you get on the bus you nearly keel over!


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 25, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Like others, I'm confused about your diagnosis with type 1 diabetes and over a year of treatment with tablets and no insulin. I'm sure you have considered the legal situation, but why add to employment problems of type 1 diabetes by risking a criminal record (for having more than a small amount for personal consumption)?


Cannabis oil is a product legally on sale in the UK which is derived from low THC and does not contain the major psychoactive component in recreational marijuana (high CBD) therefore is not psychoactive and does not produce the 'high' of recreational marijuana... this 'kind' of cannabis is often referred to as Hemp...'full fat' cannabis however is a class B drug...proscribed under The Misuse of Drugs Act...possession of which could amount to an offence...even a small amount for personal use could incur a conviction...a criminal record & financial penalties.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 25, 2017)

Just say no.  Besides, the munchies will play havoc with your blood glucose control.


----------



## heather kennedy (Aug 25, 2017)

Simon, I was on here looking for some support as my husband has diabetes and I read your story about diagnosis and treatment and the subsequent comments from other contributors. My husband was diagnosed in 2013 (aged 29) with Type 1 (type undecided) and he was on the same medication as you Metformin (MF) and Glicizide. His sugars were so well controlled that he was down to 1 x 500 MF per day. This lasted for 2 years- which was quite the honeymoon period. Then quite randomly he was told that the diabetes was gone despite the antibody results (I know the medical team couldn't figure it out either). So we had a blissful 2 year diabetes free break but then 4 weeks ago it all came back again. He has the antibiodies for type 1 but again the MF and Glicizide have it under control. His medical team have referred him to Exeter for genetic testing.Its a merrygoround where no one has the answers. I hope your case is more straightforward!


----------



## Simon Workman (Aug 25, 2017)

That's really interesting Heather. Makes me wonder if mine could be something similar.


----------



## heather kennedy (Aug 25, 2017)

Simon Workman said:


> That's really interesting Heather. Makes me wonder if mine could be something similar.


Yeah I thought they sounded similar. A few other commenters here hadn't heard of the honeymoon phase for type 1 and probably not one as long as yours. Just wanted to let you know that your not on your own! Our team has only experience of 1 other person who didn't require insulin. I'm convinced my husband has MODY which could mean that he may never require insulin. The genetic testing will hopefully give us the answer. Maybe you could push your diabetes team to get you tested too?


----------



## heather kennedy (Aug 25, 2017)

Simon Workman said:


> That's really interesting Heather. Makes me wonder if mine could be something similar.


Simon also noticed you are belfast based too!!! Where are you being seen? We are under Harper at the Ulster


----------



## Simon Workman (Aug 25, 2017)

Wow! So am i! What a coincidence! Can't believe that! Could you please keep me updated on progress? I will mention what you said at my next appointment which is in a couple of months


----------



## heather kennedy (Aug 25, 2017)

Small world!! Will do Simon. I believe the genetic tests can take up to 6 months. Keep the pressure on them to investigate it further- I wish we'd known about the genetic tests last time so we wouldn't have to keep going round in circles with diabetes types.


----------



## Simon Workman (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks Heather! Good luck with everything!!!


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 25, 2017)

I was under the impression every type one has a homeymoon phase. I know that with older people the attack on the pancreas happens much slower, but it's really common for type Ines to experience less insulin requirements for the first year. To not be on insulin at all as a type one though, especially a year after diagnosis, that's new to me. But every type one does get a honey moon period. It's just a lot shorter for some people (usually kids). It's because the body's immune system is attacking the beta cells (the insulin producing cells), and there's a moment (when about 80% of the cells has been destroyed or stop working) when you start to get the symptoms, but there is still some beta cells remaining. 

I was part of some research at Exeter university where they actually think that there are lots of people over the age of 40 who were misdiagnosed as type two when they are actually type one, but the attack happened slower. These are usually active people who are put on traditional type two medication, but then go on to insulin within two or three years. So it seems that maybe your doctors is up there with the research (this was relatively new), so congrats for having a great doctors. 

I was also part of a trial for type ones on injections like me, to try metformin as well. Obviously metforming won't replace my insulin injections (I don't produce any insulin myself) but the trial was to see if metformin along with insulin injections reduced insulin need and helped stabilise sugars. Unfortunately I had a reaction and couldn't continue. But it's not unheard of for a type one to be on metformin. It's just interesting to hear you aren't on insulin injections yet.


----------



## Simon Workman (Sep 21, 2017)

I just thought I'd put an update on my situation on here rather than start a new thread. After researching and chatting to folk further I decided to make some changes to my lifestyle on top of the ones I'd already made. My only mistake I think was making several all at one time as I'm not sure which changes are having the most effect.

2 weeks ago I moved to a more vegetable based diet. I do still eat some meat to keep some balance to the diet but it's mainly fish along with vegetables for main meals. Then for breakfast fruit, nuts and seeds with natural yogurt. I also started taking turmeric tablets as I'd read about how good turmeric is for us. And to tie in with the thread title, I started taking Cannabis oil drops (the legal stuff which has psychoactive elements removed).

With these changes my blood sugar levels came down to normal levels ( 5/6 ) within a couple of days and have remained there bar a couple of blips were I indulged myself with a takeaway. I've since stopped taking the glicazide tablets and am now just taking 2 X 500mg Metformin daily which seems to be working fine. I'm going to mention all of this at my next appointment with the doctor but this honeymoon phase is continuing for a while yet it would seem.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks for the update Simon, sounds like you've made some very positive changes  I hope things continue to go well for you


----------



## heather kennedy (Nov 9, 2017)

Simon, just thought I would touch base and give you an update like you had asked about my husband and his type 1 issues. We got the results back from Exeter and all the genetic markers indicate that he doesn’t have MODY but that he does have 10 of the genetic markers for plain old Type 1. It’s a very disappointing result for him as he had his hopes pinned on it (and the treatment plan associated with it.). He is still on metformin 500mg x2 per day and 40mg glicicide and his latest hba1x cane back at 47- which is excellent and similar to a non diabetic. Harper can’t figure it out at all and seemed as disappointed as us at not finding a definite answer. Hope things are going well for you still


----------



## Simon Workman (Nov 9, 2017)

Gosh that is strange isn't it with such good readings! Yeah I'm sure you're both really disappointed as that would give anyone false hope! I guess all you can do is keep doing what youre doing and hope it lasts as long as possible! 4 years though! That's some honeymoon period and no sign of it ending! 

I'm still the same myself! I'm finding it hard to stick to the healthy food all the time but can easily keep my blood sugar levels down when with a brisk walk to compensate when I do stray and have a takeaway or whatever.

Do keep me updated with any further developments please Heather and wish your husband well from me! It's not an easy thing to have to deal with!


----------



## Gyles77 (Oct 26, 2020)

I would like to know more about CBD oil. I have heard a lot about this one from different sources. Where is the best place for this kind of product? I mean I would like to order online.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 26, 2020)

Gyles77 said:


> I would like to know more about CBD oil. I have heard a lot about this one from different sources. Where is the best place for this kind of product? I mean I would like to order online.


This is an old thread you may not get a reply!


----------



## Jo-Jo-T1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Matt Cycle said:


> Just say no.  Besides, the munchies will play havoc with your blood glucose control.


You don't get munchies off CBD oil so he would be fine


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 27, 2020)

I get my CBD oil from Healthspan, a reliable company. All sorts of folk sell CBD oil, some of whom are less picky about purity. And at least Healthspan mask the horrible taste with a touch of peppermint oil.  I use it successfully to relieve muscle spasms which plague me. I have PLS, similar to MND but not deadly. Or, not as quickly deadly. It has no metabolic effect at all, so it won't make the slightest difference to your blood glucose. The only use in diabetes might be for neuropathic pain.

It's expensive, so if you have uncomplicated diabetes, spend your spare cash elsewhere.


----------



## Gyles77 (Oct 28, 2020)

Thanks for your reply guys. Actually, I was a little bit interested in using CBD for myself. But I am not sure about its impact anymore. I already got a few service providers and I would like to order a bunch for me. But my question is am I walking in the right way?


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 29, 2020)

Gyles77 said:


> I would like to know more about CBD oil. I have heard a lot about this one from different sources. Where is the best place for this kind of product? I mean I would like to order online.



Use Jacob Hooy 5% oil from Holland & Barrett, just bought some more & got second one for 1p in promotion, bargain.


----------

